# red snapper



## natureboy3002 (Jan 2, 2011)

I need a good red snapper recipe. Any body has one they wanna share.


----------



## Poononmyfly (Jun 27, 2012)

X2


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

I like 'em blackened. Get a good louisiana cook book (Paul Prudhomme's Louisiana Kitchen) and get cookin'. Also very good grilled on the half shell or fried.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Pm me your email and ill send you an awesome recipe.

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

blackened......do it outside, it smokes the house for days

grilled fish tacos... covered on here several times

google snapper with huachinango sauce or baked with a pecan crusted recipe


----------



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

It's hard to screw up red snap. I made ceviche yesterday and it was gone before the aggies scored the first touchdown. Pan fried in panko is good. Blackened is fantastic. Cut out the red meat unless it is very fresh, that gets fishy after a month or two frozen.

Steve


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

I use a little garlic salt and pepper mixed to taste. Then I put slices in the meat but not through the shell to let everything get in the meat. Soak with olive oil then the seasoning. Grill hot and before you take it off baste it with sweet baby rays barbecue sauce. It's some good stuff and works equally well with red fish. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Pan Seared*

Here's one that works with just about any fish, very good with snapper and pretty good on tuna steaks too.

For each 1/2 lb of fillets your cooking mix this amount of marinade/sauce

1 tablespoon olive oil
1 lemon -juiced(have used concentrate in a pinch too)
2 tablespoons rice wine vinegar
1 teaspoon Dijon mustard(can use regular mustard too)
2 tablespoons honey
1/4 cup finely chopped green onions
1 teaspoon ground ginger

mix all together and marinade fillets about 30 min, then simply drop in a non-stick frying pan, medium heat, should sizzle pretty good when it touches pan.
Cook till it starts to brown on thin edges, flip and the same for 2nd side (tuna till steak is white 1/2 way up and flip) . Cook all the fish first, and set aside, then add remaining marinade, and cook it down till as thick as room temp table syrup, serve fish over rice pilaf, and spoon remaining sauce over the top of fillets. Makes the house smell great, and cooks pretty quick. So far I've done snapper, redfish, grouper, whitebass, crappie, and tuna with this, all were great.-Mike


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

veracruz is a really good one too

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/bobby-flay/grilled-snapper-vera-cruz-recipe/index.html


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

x2 Veracruz Types hold a great flavor for the snaps and other white firm feech.. Here is another Basilico type

Feech marinade:
1/4 cup extra virgin olive oil
1/4 cup dry white wine
1 Tbs. lemon juice
1/2 tsp. Worcestershire sauce
Dash Tabasco
4 red snapper fillets, 8-10 oz. each
1/4 cup canola / olive oil or coconut oil
3 Tbs. extra virgin olive oil
3 Tbs. chopped onion
2 tsp. chopped garlic
1/2 cup fresh tomatoes, peeled, seeds removed, and cut into small cubes
2/3 cup dry white wine
1/2 cup fish stock
1 Tbs. small capers
1 tsp. lemon juice
1/4 tsp. Worcestershire sauce
1/4 cup sliced fresh mushrooms
4 Tbs. fresh basil leaves, chopped
1 Tbs. Italian parsley, chopped

- Wash the fish under cold water and pat dry. Marinate the fish for a minute or two on each side in the marinade. Sprinkle the fillets lightly with salt, pepper, and flour.

- Heat the canoloa/olive oil in a large saute pan over medium heat. Put two fillets of snapper at a time into the pan and cook three to five minutes per side, until the exterior of the fish is crusty. Remove the fish and keep warm.

- Pour out the oil, but don't clean the pan. Add and heat the extra virgin olive oil over medium heat. Saute the onion and garlic until lightly browned around the edges.

- Stir in the tomato, heat it through, and then add the white wine. Bring to a boil, then add the fish stock, capers, lemon juice and Worcestershire. Return to a boil and reduce by about half over low heat.

- Add mushrooms and heat through. Add basil and parsley. Adjust salt and pepper to taste. Nap the hot sauce over the fish.



CoastalOutfitters said:


> veracruz is a really good one too
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/bobby-flay/grilled-snapper-vera-cruz-recipe/index.html


----------



## Makomecrazy (Mar 29, 2012)

I leave the skin on, flip the filet and cut several times lengthwise front to back, each cut about one inch apart.
I squeeze fresh lemon and fresh lime all over the filet meat.
I get some soft butter, (usually set a stick outside in the sun before I prep filets) and rub it all over the filets and massage it into the cuts.
I dust entire filet with Chipotle pepper powder and a light dusting of garlic powder some fresh cracked pepper and then a fairly liberal dusting of Tony Chacheres Creole seasoning. I rub it all in and over the filets getting the seasoning and butter evenly spread and then I put the filets in the fridge and let it marinate.

When time to cook, I set my four burner grill on low and after it gets good and hot, I put the filets on the grill and set my timer for 12 mins. When the timer goes off, I check the filets, push the meat and watch for flaking. Most of the times with good size filets, it takes @18 mins. Once satisfied the fish is cooked, I put my spatula at the tip of the tail of the filet and run it forward. The meat separates from the skin real nice just leaving the skin on the grill.
Serve with cole slaw and steamed veggies!

Next time I cook em, I will add pictures!


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

*Blackened gets my vote!*

This is so easy. Rinse ,trim off any rib bones and pat fillet dry. In a medium frying pan, melt 1/2 stick of butter on med to med-high heat. When butter starts to pop (don't burn it) sprinkle liberally one half of fillet with "Chef Paul Prudhomme's blackened redfish seasoning" gently press into meat with flat palm. Place seasoned half down in butter, Then season the half facing up. Cook each side for 2-3min (hot and fast). Easy ,fast and so good.You can do redfish and catfish the same way.My wife gags on bones and hates the smell of fish, but this is one of the only ways she will actually eat fish and she does enjoy it.


----------

